# Halloween Piano Music



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going nuts trying to find piano music for Halloween please help! I have the use of a VERY old upright piano that has been dubbed "haunted" because it's creepy. It's perfect with all my decor but I'd like to mount speakers to the back and play music that prominently features an old piano. The only thing I've found is a piano recording of "Rosemary's Baby" theme and a creepy version of "The Grace full Ghost Rag." I need enough music for a party but it still needs to be creepy, not goofy. Thanks for ANY and ALL help!


----------



## Applespider (Sep 29, 2008)

The piano music part from the Disney Haunted Mansion ride is perfect for you. It is just under 2 min. long.


----------



## GMontag451 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a version of Grim Grinning Ghosts from Disneyland's Club 33, which means it is elegant and creepy, not silly. It does have accompanying cello, however, but that shouldn't be too distracting.

You can listen to it here:

covering the mouse: Grim Grinning Ghosts - Club 33

If you want a copy, just respond and I'll post it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I always suggest the theme from *Candyman*.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think that 'Veil of Darkness', 'The Forgotten', and 'Belladonna' off of Nox Arcana's _Darklore Manor_ would be extremely fitting, as they are all very somber and utilize mainly piano. The band's website is NOX ARCANA : MUSIC FOR CREATURES OF THE NIGHT if you'd like to check them out; the CD's are cheap, too (only $10).


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jill Tracy's "Into The Land of Phantoms" has some gorgeous / spooky piano music.


----------

